# Coronavirus Disease Progression



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I want to know how the symptoms progress if one becomes critical. Does it slowly get worse or are you hit hard right at the beginning? Here's what I found so far.

"A study of nearly 140 patients at the Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan University identified a typical pattern of symptoms associated with COVID-19. A*bout 99% of the patients developed a high temperature*, while *more than half experienced fatigue and a dry cough.* About *a third also experienced muscle pain and difficulty breathing*."​
"Here's how symptoms progress among typical patients:

*Day 1:* Patients run a fever. They may also experience fatigue, muscle pain, and a dry cough. A small minority may have had diarrhea or nausea one to two days before.
*Day 5:* Patients may have difficulty breathing — especially if they are older or have a preexisting health condition.
*Day 7:* This is how long it takes, on average, before patients are admitted to a hospital, according to the Wuhan University study.
*Day 8:* At this point, patients with severe cases (15%, according to the Chinese CDC) develop acute respiratory distress syndrome, an illness that occurs when fluid builds up the lungs. ARDS is often fatal.
*Day 10:* If patients have worsening symptoms, this is the time in the disease's progression when they're most likely to be admitted to the ICU. These patients probably have more abdominal pain and appetite loss than patients with milder cases. Only a small fraction die: The current fatality rate hovers at about 2%.
*Day 17:* On average, people who recover from the virus are discharged from the hospital after 2 1/2 weeks. "
"...a typical patient might be infected without showing symptoms for five or more days."

https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-covid19-day-by-day-symptoms-patients-2020-2​


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Day 5 is the day you pick up the phone to get instructions about going to the hospital. Or as soon as you realize you're having trouble breathing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Research from the Chinese Center for Disease Control suggests that *about 80% of coronavirus cases are mild.*
> About 15% of patients have gotten severe cases, and *5%* have become critically ill.


96 of every 100 people infected will survive, and an overwhelming majority will only feel like they had a really bad cold.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

How many millions will die?
I hope this doesn't offend anyone.
That's a four percent death rate.
That's over 13 million people.
13088000 MILLION DEAD


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I had my wife and kids run 600' of pikes in front of the fencing and I broke the key off in the gate's padlock.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

SRSLADE said:


> How many millions will die?
> I hope this doesn't offend anyone.
> That's a four percent death rate.
> That's over 13 million people.
> 13088000 MILLION DEAD


Sheesh!

Your figures are extrapolated on current numbers. They do not take into account the fact that by the time even 1/3 that number is reached, a vaccine will have been produced to lower the death rate.

Things like this is what's causing panic.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Might be a great time to buy a tractor with a backhoe. Could be good money in digging mass graves.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> Sheesh!
> 
> Your figures are extrapolated on current numbers. They do not take into account the fact that by the time even 1/3 that number is reached, a vaccine will have been produced to lower the death rate.
> 
> Things like this is what's causing panic.


So you feel just a little over 4 MILLION DEAD would be ok.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

That is a deflection. "Feels" got nuthin to do with it.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

So sorry. Please forgive me. I don't mean to use inappropriate language or offend anyone.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

SRSLADE said:


> How many millions will die?
> I hope this doesn't offend anyone.
> That's a four percent death rate.
> That's over 13 million people.
> 13088000 MILLION DEAD


Only 40%-70% of population are expected to get the virus based on current modeling.

We may have an antiviral within a few months. With proper social distancing with a focus on those in the critical age/health group, we may be able to reduce the number that become infected.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

MoonRiver said:


> Only 40%-70% of population are expected to get the virus based on current modeling.


That's a lot better.
Only about half as many million will die.
I hope I have not offended you by this post.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

SRSLADE said:


> That's a lot better.
> Only about half as many million will die.
> I hope I have not offended you by this post.


We all become more knowledgeable through debate and questioning.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

.........................Coronavirus.........Coronavirus...............Flu...............Flu
Deaths (range)....15,000,000..........69,000,000...........290,000....... 650,000
Global Population 8,000,000,000
............................0.2%................ 0.9% ...............0.004% .........0.008%

https://anu.prezly.com/coronavirus-is-highly-uncertain-and-the-costs-could-be-high#


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What good will it do to be offended by a wild vast guess?


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

US POPULATION 327200000
1% 3272000
2% 6544000
3% 9816000
4% 13088000
5% 16360000
Food for thought.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

What stage of the disease causes paranoia and delusion? I think it has infected far more people than anyone realizes.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> So you feel just a little over 4 MILLION DEAD would be ok.


What do you propose be done?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> How many millions will die?
> I hope this doesn't offend anyone.
> That's a four percent death rate.
> That's over 13 million people.
> 13088000 MILLION DEAD


Those are still fantasy numbers.
You're guessing about how many will be infected.



SRSLADE said:


> So sorry. Please forgive me.
> *I don't mean to* use inappropriate language or offend anyone.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I dare not respond.
A one sided conversation is a lot easier.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You can do better than that. Posting comments and then refusing to support or even reply is what them thar trolly things do.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I've been warned.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> 96 of every 100 people infected will survive, and an overwhelming majority will only feel like they had a really bad cold.


That's like saying most people died at around 45 to 50 years old 150 years ago. Not true. That is averaging in infectious disease taking the babies and children and the death of women having many births close together. 

I took pictures for a friend who wrote several genealogy books. I know what I saw on the gravestones in rural Virginia...

Us old folks are definitely in the site on this pandemic.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

What I came on this site to mention is the is a teenager named Avi S. that has a site on the internet that is constantly compiling statistics on this health situation.

If it is accurate, it says Germany has had 2X as many confirmed infections as the US but with no deaths. With 1/2 the #of confirmed infections the US as had 16 dead. WHY? What is differerent in the demographics?

Also over a week ago China has rec. tons of powder vit. C to do IV therapy for the c-19. 
Does anyone have any thoughts on these statements?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

light rain said:


> That's like saying most people died at around 45 to 50 years old 150 years ago. *Not true*.


It's totally true based on the current data. 
It's using their figures and the inflated mortality rate of close to 4%.



light rain said:


> Us old folks are definitely in the site on this pandemic


That has nothing to do with my comment.
It's based on all age groups cumulatively.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

4% death rate if only half of us get it. 6544000 = a lot of graves.
Greater than the population of Missouri.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

SRSLADE said:


> 4% death rate if only half of us get it. 6544000 = a lot of graves.
> Greater than the population of Missouri.


It certainly is but until a proven vaccine is in place, the only options we have are to exercise good judgement and seek medical care if we develop symptoms. 

One of my concerns is people placing their trust in misguided protection as they did during the SARS outbreak. People flocked to buy masks, some bought pseduo surgical masks, some picked them up at the hardware store and a few even shopped for old mustard gas masks. Few knew how they should fit or how they were to be used but they felt they had greater protection than others. 

I watched a woman wear her mask to the grocery store, raise it to munch on a few graps, pulled it back down and carry on, feeling quite confident that she was fully protected from any chance of harm.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree but hospitals would quickly be swamped.
We don't know but we should wonder.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> I agree but hospitals would quickly be swamped.
> We don't know but *we should wonder*.


What purpose does all that "wondering" serve?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's totally true based on the current data.
> It's using their figures and the inflated mortality rate of close to 4%.
> 
> 
> ...


It is a use of statistics that clouds the reality of the situation. It is the inherrent nature of statistics and the people who formulate them. It behooves everyone to take a closer inspection.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

light rain said:


> It is a use of statistics that *clouds the reality* of the situation.


The reality is more than 96% of those infected will survive.
The needless gloom and doom is all that "clouds" anything at all.
Take the necessary precautions and don't dwell on what *might* go wrong.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

On the island I live on...we have a big percentage of elderly. We are all doing what we can to minimize the risk of it coming here for THEIR SAKES! Stores are putting out antibacterial wipes for the carts, samples are not being given out...restaurants are empty. All community gatherings are cancelled. We are just a ferry away from Seattle and wow...our concerns and prayers are with all! My sister lives in a city where the average age is 55. No cases there in Sequim and again, people taking precautions not just for themselves but to protect their communities. Schools are closing down...I work with the elderly and they are every bit as important to me as anyone younger. Life is to be treasured!!!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Alice in TX/Mo,
Barnbilder is only presenting the perspective of Nature and the survival aspect in nature. For those who are or feel they are in the higher vulnerability sector for whatever reason can only take increased precautions and rely on medical services and pharmaceutical company efforts as Nature and the Medical world both address the situation from opposite sides with Nature trying to reduce over population and the medical community trying to preserve the over population with immunity as both sides strive to eliminate the threat regardless of through population reduction/strength or immunology.

In the end as in all past pandemics , Nature and immunology have both been achieved with somewhat of a balanced compromise until the next infection from Nature develops.

All any of us can do is side with Nature or side with the Medical/Immunology increase side to choose how we want to protect ourselves, our own and let Nature and the medical community reach a compromise balance until the next pandemic presents itself.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> My husband is 75, and he works in his orchards daily. He is immune suppressed due to a successful kidney transplant in 1994.
> 
> My good friend is 66, and he is a diabetic.
> 
> ...


Well on my list you should be treasured! Lost my Dad at only 60 and Mom at 55. What I would not give to have living elders in my family. At 56 I am the oldest next to my sister who is 58. My husband has a tumor in one kidney which they want to take the kidney for due to its location. He is already immunity affected with compromised lungs at 55. I guess he should just be culled too by that comment? Good grief.


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

The numbers or percentages that are getting ill might let us know how serious we might should take things. Trying to figure out how many people might die or what percentage of the population is just a general waste of time. It will be what it will be. 

There is little point in being so sensitive that one can not look at the way nature works and go on with life. Take precautions. Basic precautions taken for many flue strains or similar illness seems pretty much what is needed now. Keep in stock your possible needs if your stuck at home for a month or whatever. Have a supply of extra medication that might be needed. All of which should be part of peoples every day lifestyle. 

Otherwise enjoy your life. One way or the other we all have a limited time to enjoy it. So get busy.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Coronavirus seems like a hobby to some these days.
Enjoy today.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

First cleanup. I would counsel those who have nothing to offer discussion to move on and either start a thread that interests them or go find something else to do outside.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Specific to progression=out of the 26 who died in the nursing home=13 tested positive for the Coronavirus...however ongoing testing on the bodies..expect higher numbers folks! Air ducts carry this and it spread to all their residents. Nursing homes are at the highest risk due the air systems in place. 

Two other Nursing homes in Seattle now have positive Coronavirus patients. British Columbia has two nursing homes also testing positive. 

Other three deaths in Seattle vary but others were definitely exposed and one was a STAR BUCKS. An 11 year old just tested positive in WA and their school was just closed. 

I had an invite to attend my sons performance tonight in Seattle....sadly.....I had to say no. I can't put my clients at risk. I clean homes part time and have 7 clients of the highest risk age. My husband was going to attend without me and I talked him out of it. We have plenty of things to do here. 

Enjoy your life, don't stress, treat others kindly, be prepared, eat good and take precautions to lower your risk. That is all I am doing here.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

As if it wasn't creepy enough already.

If you get Covid 19, and are lucky enough to recover, apparently your lungs look like a combination of the diseases AIDS and SARS with irreversible damage.

www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/chinese-doctors-say-coronavirus-like-a-combination-of-sars-and-aids-can-cause-irreversible-lung-damage/news-story/f58f19c5eeae99b845c54e2d2b9305ca


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

I contacted a close friend of mine who used to be the WHO director for several countries in Europe, has many advanced degrees in medicine and the spread of diseases and in health related issues, government and disaster training, and as an advisor to Homeland security, last night. She couldn't speak so she texted that she was busy with something else. She sent me a number of articles. I'm going to start reading them today.
This is the quote that jumped out from the 1st article I read.:

"While Chinese officials were enacting a world-historic containment effort—putting more than 700 million people under some kind of movement restriction, quarantining tens of millions of people, and placing others under new kinds of surveillance—and American public-health officials were staring at the writing on the wall that the disease was extremely likely to spread in the U.S., the public-health response was stuck in neutral. The case count in the U.S. was not increasing at all. Preparing for a sizable outbreak seemed absurd when there were fewer than 20 cases on American soil. Now we know that the disease was already spreading and that it was the U.S. response that was stalled. ...The point is that every country’s numbers are the result of a specific set of testing and accounting regimes..."
www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2020/03/how-many-americans-really-have-coronavirus/607348/


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

In case you have not looked at the CDC Pandemic guidances here are the 2 which discuss how a vaccine and/or hospital medical treatments will be allocated. I am in the Tiers 4 or 5 so I would likely be denied a vaccine (if in short supply) and hospital medical care as I do not have an important job. There are 2 guidances in pretty plain English. What this will tell you is how ready (or not) you may need to be in your community to HELP yourself and your family. 
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-re...ning-guidance/pandemic-severities-tier-1.html

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-re...ng-guidance/pandemic-severities-tier-2-5.html
Here are the charts based on the above 2 guidances. 
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-re...y/planning-guidance/guidance_508.html#table-1

THIS is eye-opening stuff for most Americans who think if we have the money or the insurance we will be helped. Nope, not the case it appears.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

Yep, that's what I said all along. They were not testing and still are not testing to the extend they should. If you don't test, you can't have cases!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Absolutely inadequate testing and the numbers will rise dramatically once they do test properly. At this point, if we have symptoms, we are not to leave our homes, quarantine ourselves and contact health officials. This said, I am prepared with both an oxygen machine and a good pantry supply. Yes we are told to care for ourselves. If a person gets seriously ill, then I think that is when you can get help. They are stressing not to go to a doctor or clinic as it only will spread it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

romysbaskets said:


> Well on my list you should be treasured! Lost my Dad at only 60 and Mom at 55. What I would not give to have living elders in my family. At 56 I am the oldest next to my sister who is 58. My husband has a tumor in one kidney which they want to take the kidney for due to its location. He is already immunity affected with compromised lungs at 55. I guess he should just be culled too by that comment? Good grief.


Please take care of yourself and your loved ones. If your husband has a reduced gfr please read about whole food plant based diets and how they can reduce the stress on the kidneys.

My husband is in rehab right now, soon to get out and come home. I hope not/wonder/worry if he has been exposed to any serious infective bug. I am stocked up on what I think we need to sustain us in the short term. 
*I purposely used the verbs "hope, wonder & worry because I feel they most accurately describe my thought processes right now. If anyone takes issue with my vocabulary I'm sure theres a sandy beach somewhere...


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Solar Geek said:


> In case you have not looked at the CDC Pandemic guidances here are the 2 which discuss how a vaccine and/or hospital medical treatments will be allocated. I am in the Tiers 4 or 5 so I would likely be denied a vaccine (if in short supply) and hospital medical care as I do not have an important job. There are 2 guidances in pretty plain English. What this will tell you is how ready (or not) you may need to be in your community to HELP yourself and your family.
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-re...ning-guidance/pandemic-severities-tier-1.html
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-re...ng-guidance/pandemic-severities-tier-2-5.html
> ...


I see the decision-making on-who-gets-what as logical. It has to be this way and I would be in Tier 5 as well & DH. We need to prepare with commodities and meds, information about low cost supportive therapies and prayer. Think I better go back to reading the Bible and contemplating the verses...

Actually there is no set tier for us folks over 64 and it seems situational depending on what authorities say the severity level is. I "wonder" if there is an additional set of guidelines that are not readily available to the public. Wouldn't surprise me one bit.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Solar Geek said:


> As if it wasn't creepy enough already.
> 
> If you get Covid 19, and are lucky enough to recover, apparently your lungs look like a combination of the diseases AIDS and SARS with irreversible damage.
> 
> www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/chinese-doctors-say-coronavirus-like-a-combination-of-sars-and-aids-can-cause-irreversible-lung-damage/news-story/f58f19c5eeae99b845c54e2d2b9305ca


I think that is only for people who have a critical case of the virus, so probably 15%-20% of cases. The article doesn't make it clear if it is all or just critical cases.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Miss Kay said:


> Yep, that's what I said all along. They were not testing and still are not testing to the extend they should. If you don't test, you can't have cases!


Sounds like testing should be forbidden then!


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

seems to me it kinda has been!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Miss Kay said:


> seems to me it kinda has been!


There is news coming out of Madison WI that the state will soon be able to do 1000 tests a day.
That should start to shed more light on this health situation...
Not only in numbers but also hopefully in treatment.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

The little town near me has test kits. They gave out information on the precautions to take when sick and what to do if you feel you need the test.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Miss Kay said:


> Yep, that's what I said all along. They were not testing and still are not testing to the extend they should. If you don't test, you can't have cases!


If they aren't labeling all cases, it falsely inflates the mortality rates too.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

We have to assume we're being lied to.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> We have to assume we're being lied to.


That largely depends on who is doing the talking.
Some prefer misinformation to facts.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Solar Geek said:


> As if it wasn't creepy enough already.
> 
> If you get Covid 19, and are lucky enough to recover, apparently your lungs look like a combination of the diseases AIDS and SARS with irreversible damage.
> 
> www.news.com.au/lifestyle/health/health-problems/chinese-doctors-say-coronavirus-like-a-combination-of-sars-and-aids-can-cause-irreversible-lung-damage/news-story/f58f19c5eeae99b845c54e2d2b9305ca


Many ailments do that. In my mid 20s, I spent almost a month setting up , aligning and trouble shooting a telecommunications microwave tower line shortly before the cellphone popularity developed and a decade before shorter and smaller capacity cellular phone towers took the place of the larger towers.

Being one of the younger guys on the crew, of course I was one of the guys that went up the 500 foot towers to work on the 70s/80s era transceiver towers that turned land line data to microwave packets over the mountains and as we progressed down the line of 6 towers, the showers followed us and between the rain and the higher altitude winds , we all got colds.

By the time we got 4 towers on line, we got our flu shots but for some of us it was too late and we developed pneumonia or bronchitis. $0 years later my lungs still have pneumonia scarring and during pollen time, i use more puffs of my rescue inhaler and at times feel like the Jethro Tull song Aqualung was written about me.

I just chalk it up to having been young and more interested in getting double time and hazard pay for working in the rain as I hock up the green slime and keep a smooth whittled stick handy in case I have to push a scarred lung back down my throat after a strong morning slime hock up.

Many of us live our lives with lingering reminders from decades ago.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Update in my area...on this small island we have our first case. A person in their 60s, we don't know more then the fact they are quarantined and those that were exposed are staying home. This said, we are just a ferry away from Seattle so we knew it would come here.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

romysbaskets said:


> they are quarantined and those that were exposed are staying home.


Let's hope they do.
This one didn't:

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...reaks-curfew-to-attend-father-daughter-dance/


> *On Saturday night news broke of the first confirmed coronavirus case in St. Louis and Missouri. A 20-year-old woman who was studying in Italy tested positive at Mercy Hospital in St. Louis.*
> 
> *The woman in her 20’s was released from the hospital and told to self-quarantine along with her parents at their home in Ladue.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Let's hope they do.
> This one didn't:
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...reaks-curfew-to-attend-father-daughter-dance/


that just makes me want to smack someone.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Let's hope they do.
> This one didn't:
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...reaks-curfew-to-attend-father-daughter-dance/


Yeah, that's the one I posted last night... the one school is closed today... and the other is basically willing to close if it needs to.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

gleepish said:


> Yeah, that's the one I posted last night... the one school is closed today... and the other is basically willing to close if it needs to.


Oh and the hotel where the dance was deep cleaned the hall where the dance was....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Humans. It’s all humans. Fallible, confused, and 50% are of below average intelligence.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> and 50% are of below average intelligence.


And worse. They don’t know that they are.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Humans. It’s all humans. Fallible, confused, and 50% are of below average intelligence.


I had to laugh, St. Louis is the local news for us here, and when the story first broke they wouldn't say where the family lived, just St. Louis County -- which is a really huge area. As soon as Dad broke quarantine they were calling out the city "The father of the coronavirus patient, who lives with her parents in Ladue..." Kinda like they were trying to be nice by keeping them out of the spotlight until Dad screwed up and then they just turned the flood lights on them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Too bad the light bulb won't go on in his head.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

gleepish said:


> I had to laugh, St. Louis is the local news for us here, and when the story first broke they wouldn't say where the family lived, just St. Louis County -- which is a really huge area. As soon as Dad broke quarantine they were calling out the city "The father of the coronavirus patient, who lives with her parents in Ladue..." Kinda like they were trying to be nice by keeping them out of the spotlight until Dad screwed up and then they just turned the flood lights on them.


Makes you wonder if someone dies from this moron breaking quarantine if he can be charged with depraved indifference. At the least I’ll bet he can sued for wrongful death.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Is "depraved indifference" a real chargeable offence? I have a BUNCH of folks I can file on if it is.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Is "depraved indifference" a real chargeable offence? I have a BUNCH of folks I can file on if it is.


It is.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Depraved-heart_murder


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> And worse. They don’t know that they are.


Is it they, or thee?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Is it they, or thee?


i don’t think Alice is below average intellect. Quite the opposite.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Humans. It’s all humans. Fallible, confused, and 50% are of below average intelligence.


Technically since IQ distribution is a curve rather than a straight line, most people are closer to the average than above or below it.

This is kind of a handy site to track the impact of covid-19 I thought some folks might appreciate: https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> i don’t think Alice is below average intellect. Quite the opposite.


So it is thee?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> So it is thee?


When did this become a Quaker conversation?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Lisa, you walked into that one. 

A bell curve of intelligence has a mid point. 50% of the population is above the average. 50% is below the average. 
It doesn't matter a flying rat's fanny (in reference to my statement) if most of the population is close to the average. Any given person is likely above or below the average.


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

Lisa in WA said:


> Makes you wonder if someone dies from this moron breaking quarantine if he can be charged with depraved indifference. At the least I’ll bet he can sued for wrongful death.


I was saying last night I can see 'pain and suffering' from the stress of having to wait for the results to come in


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> Only 40%-70% of population are expected to get the virus based on current modeling.
> 
> We may have an antiviral within a few months. With proper social distancing with a focus on those in the critical age/health group, we may be able to reduce the number that become infected.


And we might not have an anti viral. No one knows.

You do realize 70% would be a disaster right. Look at what below 1% is doing. You get 70% people are staying home, not running electric plants, picking up garbage etc.


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

wr said:


> What do you propose be done?


Thoughts and prayers?

I would recommend watching the Drive Bye Truckers new song called that.

I would post a link but it has words and also would upset 2nd amendment proponents and I don't want to go there. But it shows their effectiveness.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I love it.
people are sick and some are dying and we argue about the virus being real or not.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> I love it.
> people are sick and some are dying and we argue about the virus being real or not.


Who said it is not real?

Is this another of your nonexistent, mysterious links?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> They don’t know that they are.


Everyone else does


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

SRSLADE said:


> I love it.
> people are sick and some are dying and we argue about *the virus being real or not*.


Who has said the virus wasn't real?
Can you show the quotes?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Who has said the virus wasn't real?
> Can you show the quotes?


You have to question the soundness of mind when someone just makes things up, and expects everyone to agree. I feel driven to denude the deluded.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You have to question the soundness of mind when someone just makes things up, and expects everyone to agree. I feel driven to denude the deluded.


Literally?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Putting clothes on a confused person sounds like a good idea.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Literally?


Figuratively


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Putting clothes on a confused person sounds like a good idea.


Strip them bare


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah. Not a word in common usage in my proximity. My mind went to the prefix meaning to create the opposite. I think I am tired.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Gonna be a lot of this goin on around here.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Corona continues to spread here and more schools are shutting down.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

SRSLADE said:


> Corona continues to spread here and more schools are shutting down.


They obviously aren't doing any good. Another version of the common old pops up and people are acting like it's something serious, like obesity or prescription drug addiction.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

This


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

It should be forced quarantine at this point! Here it would be devastating! Our seniors make up the majority of our population at 33%~! Our average age here is 49. In Sequim where my sister said they are testing some people with possible outbreak there....is 55. If I have any symptoms...both myself and my husband will quarantine ourselves, then contact the medical clinic. We will not expose anyone if we get it...NO WAY WOULD I. I would rather die here then get someone else sick enough to die. Good grief. My 4 children and grandchildren would not be allowed in either. I would lock my door until I was taken into quarantine as well. This is not anything like the flu. In the coming weeks and months they will find out the damage to the lungs and likely other organs for the severe cases. We may find out it compromises anyone who gets it. There isn't enough scientific evidence for anyone to pass this off like a flu.


----------

